# Thoughts on battery powered snowblowers.



## flyinbriyin (Jan 4, 2022)

I've been really interested in battery powered tools for years now. I've watched several videos on these newer battery powered snowblowers. I'm interested in the EGO Power+ 56V single stage or 2 stage. 

Anyone have any experience with these? I'm wondering if they are worth the $.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Like my EGO 14" chainsaw, battery powered snowblowers have their place. If you have a typical suburban driveway / walkway and live in an area that doesn't get over 6-8" of snow per snowfall, the EGO can suit you well. But I see the EGO as equivalent to gas single stage machines. Battery powered snowblowers lack the heft and capacity for big jobs so stick with a two-stage if that's what you need.

My overall recommendation is to get an EGO machine if you want to see what they're like. But start with a chainsaw or leaf blower, then move up to a mower (if your property's not too large), then move up to a snowblower after that. BTW, in addition to my EGO 14" I use for smallish jobs, I have a gas powered 18" for larger work.


----------



## flyinbriyin (Jan 4, 2022)

Tony P. said:


> Like my EGO 14" chainsaw, battery powered snowblowers have their place. If you have a typical suburban driveway / walkway and live in an area that doesn't get over 6-8" of snow per snowfall, the EGO can suit you well. But I see the EGO as equivalent to gas single stage machines. Battery powered snowblowers lack the heft and capacity for big jobs so stick with a two-stage if that's what you need.
> 
> My overall recommendation is to get an EGO machine if you want to see what they're like. But start with a chainsaw or leaf blower, then move up to a mower (if your property's not too large), then move up to a snowblower after that. BTW, in addition to my EGO 14" I use for smallish jobs, I have a gas powered 18" for larger work.


I currently have a gas powered 2 stage. I was just thinking of selling it and going with an EGO....mower as well. I really like the idea of no maintenance machines. I live in SLC, UT and each year's snowfall is quite different. The last couple of years have been quite weak. I may be pretty short-sighted in my thinking, planning on that being the norm...but there are years where I've had more than 26" within 48 hours and even my gas powered blower struggled here and there.

Thanks. I appreciate your tips.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'd like to test a cordless single stage for my decks and walkways. My corded Toro 18" works great but the cord is a drawback.
For a couple years now my little cordless Stihl chainsaw has worked flawlessly, I couldnt/wouldnt be without it now.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I think there will be Maint 

Just different. 

There will eventually be battery, belt, scraper, paddle replacement in 2-3 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I watch some reviews last year or two on some electric snowblowers...one actually did decent..don't remember which one though...others had low power..low range..or would temporarily shut down.
EGO does ring a bell but I don't remember if it won..I do remember the 'good' one was a two stage 24 inch I think...battery powered equipment has been coming down in price..and would probably be less expensive than during the review. 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinbriyin (Jan 4, 2022)

groomerz said:


> I think there will be Maint
> 
> Just different.
> 
> ...


Of course. I am speaking of engine repair/maintenance. Thanks.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I have seen many YT's that are amazing what the 2-stage electric will do.
I'd give one a try.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

If the machines are using overgrown cellphone type batteries then battery care is the main issue..as that is a major expense...storage charge for cell phone batteries for instance is around half charge and keep away from heat...a discharged battery needs to be charged immediately..people can ruin a vape battery for instance just by running it to low in a single use.
So in theory if these blowers have the same type battery...put away with about a half charge for off season...charge immediately after usage..avoid full charges if not needed.use around in the 35 to 80 percent charge level....I got 14 years out of a laptop battery that way.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I bought my old Honda mower new in 1995 and it has never needed any 'maintenance', nor has the snowblower I purchased new in 2015. Preventative maintenance such as yearly oil changes and lubrication yes, expensive worn out replacement parts such as batteries never. Will an OEM battery from 2022 last for 27 years or more with the same duty cycle the old mower's gas tank saw? Only time will tell how well battery fuelled snow blowers and OPE in general will last last without a battery change. 

I'm not against battery powered OPE as I own a couple myself, but I just don't see them lasting as long before the whole machine has to be tossed into the dumpster because its battery is obsolete. For example, I'm thinking of my NiCad battery powered drills I bought years ago that had to be thrown away after a few years use simply because there were no proprietary replacement batteries available. Craftsman and Hitachi were the brands.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

flyinbriyin said:


> I currently have a gas powered 2 stage. I was just thinking of selling it and going with an EGO....mower as well. I really like the idea of no maintenance machines. I live in SLC, UT and each year's snowfall is quite different. The last couple of years have been quite weak. I may be pretty short-sighted in my thinking, planning on that being the norm...but there are years where I've had more than 26" within 48 hours and even my gas powered blower struggled here and there.
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate your tips.


I see what you're saying and it's similar to my thinking when I bought my EGO chainsaw. I don't regret it, but a battery powered chainsaw is different from a battery snowblower in at least one important regard. The chainsaw isn't a necessity but a snowblower is required equipment when needed.

My chainsaw isn't a necessity, and I only use it for cutting when I'm so inclined. My snowblower, on the other hand, has to do the job when I call on it.

It seems to me you're trading maintenance for having to deal with heavy snow without a snowblower. Next time you get 26" within 48 hours (or even half that amount), it won't be your snowblower struggling, it will be you. If it were me, I'd prefer the maintenance.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

My Ariens snowblower is on its 20th year with only basic maintenance. My Toro mower is on year 14. I don't think any current electric blower will last that long. Batteries for a blower currently run over $700 to replace. Who's going to invest that kind of money in 5-7 years when the latest and greatest machine is available? 

There is a lot to like about the quietness and ease of use of electric. I tend to like the way Toro is doing electric. They are essentially putting electric motors on tried and true gas platforms. I know everything but the motor and batteries on the 60V Super Recycler will last for 20 years with few issues. Same with the 60V 2-stage blowers. And if there is an issue, your local Toro dealer can service it for you and/or get parts.

EGO, on the other hand, is a Chinese company with no real service network and often spotty parts availability. If you have a problem under warranty, it has to be shipped off for 4-6 weeks which can put you in a bind. This very thing happened to my neighbor when the drive motor went out in his EGO mower. He ended up buying another to get by. 

So if I were going to buy an electric mower and blower combo right now, I'd probably go with Toro. But I'd do so knowing that the long term value for any electric is not very good. They may perform well enough to do the job but will not compare well to similarly priced gas machines. They will get better, but they are not where I'd like them to be quite yet.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

My neighbors have surrounded me with their cordless lawn mowers. There's pretty good representation with a Toro, Ego, Greenworks and Ryobi. Two owners are somewhat displeased with battery life (run time). They're only getting 20 minutes of use vs the 30 to 45 minutes advertized. One already got a back-up battery and it cost almost 300.00. The Toro owner told me an extra battery was going to be close to 400.00 for his machine. One of the mowers required two batteries. These battery costs are almost equal to the tool only cost. I'm guessing that a snow blower will have a greater increased load than a mower and further shorten battery run time. I think I'll reserve judgement until there's more info on battery longevity, real run time numbers, and until replacement battery costs become more realistic.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Within limits battery-powered equipment compares well today with their gas-powered counterparts just as they do with everything from hand tools to automobiles. In the power equipment space, I don't believe any company can compare with EGO. According to their website they produce over 10 million units each year in 65 countries - all battery related. While Toro is a great company, I don't believe they can compare to EGO in battery-powered equipment.

Also, replacement batteries run $350, not $700.

Don't get me wrong though, I love my EGO chainsaw but go with a gas snowblower to handle heavy Connecticut snowfalls.


----------



## CANbike (Dec 6, 2021)

I have the 56V EGO and the 60V Toro single stage snowblowers. The Toro is notably better. They both worked well and handled the recent snow dump in Ontario, Canada.

The main advantage is for snow falls of 9 inches or less. It's incredibly convenient to just pop in a battery and instantly go. In addition, during the summer, I can store the snowblowers in the basement.

The main disadvantage is cost and runtime. Larger jobs still require gas.

In the end, for smaller jobs, I choose the battery for speed and convenience. For larger jobs, I choose gas for the runtime.

Edit: Just to add, the EGO scrapper bar is horribly designed, and requires constant replacement as it wears out too quickly. Other than that it's a good snow blower.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

sledman8002002 said:


> I'd like to test a cordless single stage for my decks and walkways.


My nickel's worth (inflation):

SnowJoe - run, do not walk, away. Too many horror stories and no parts available.
Greenworks - I have had all good experiences so far. Follow the link below.
EGO - I have heard many good things about them and few bad ones that I find credible.
Toro - Only good things...









My 80 Volt Stable - Quite Happy All Around


This all started off with me buying a used Greenworks Pro single stage snowblower to replace a failed SnowJoe corded unit. It came with one 2Ah battery and a rapid-charger and worked very well, but I added a second used 2Ah battery (and now a 3rd new one) to extend the operating window. The...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Tony P. said:


> Within limits battery-powered equipment compares well today with their gas-powered counterparts just as they do with everything from hand tools to automobiles. In the power equipment space, I don't believe any company can compare with EGO. According to their website they produce over 10 million units each year in 65 countries - all battery related. While Toro is a great company, I don't believe they can compare to EGO in battery-powered equipment.
> 
> Also, replacement batteries run $350, not $700.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I love my EGO chainsaw but go with a gas snowblower to handle heavy Connecticut snowfalls.


2 Stage blowers take 2 batteries. So $700 or more for two 7.5ah, which is typical.

EGO may sell a lot, but the outlets are limited here in the US and service nearly non-existent. That may not matter in a leaf blower, but in a mower or blower it does, at least to me. I'm sure MTD sells more snowblowers than Toro as well. But I still wouldn't buy an MTD over a Toro. Of course, past quality is no guarantee for the current electric models.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My Son loves his Ego single stage snow blower. He is very impressed by it, says it blows snow as well as the Toro CCR 2000E he has.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

bisonp said:


> 2 Stage blowers take 2 batteries. So $700 or more for two 7.5ah, which is typical.


Thanks for elaborating. I hadn't thought of that and you're correct. EGO batteries last up to 10 years so (assuming the outside life), batteries depreciate at least $70 per year. That adds a lot of cost to the EGO snowblower, making them much less cost effective.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm not bashing the EGO brand as it has some interesting features like the forward headlight placement which is where I think they should all be placed. (Other manufacturers take note.) Looking at testimonials written here the EGO brand is one I would consider if I was in the market for another SB so I'll use it for comparison 

That said, I'm looking at lowe's.ca website where the only EGO branded two stage retails for $1799.00. A single EGO 7.5AH battery retails $479.00 each. To keep me going non-stop I'll need at least one other battery set so now I'm looking at $2757 total before taxes. To compare with another reputable brand I own and like I can get a Honda two stage track drive from a servicing dealer for almost the same price @ $2749 excluding current the $200 rebate. 

So, for a few dollars difference before rebates it's a tough sell to convince miserly me to go with the unproven EGO brand over a Honda never mind wondering where would I get said EGO repaired. 

BTW, a similar EGO sized gas powered wheel drive 24" 2 stage Husqvarna sells for $899.99 at Canadian Tire. Like Lowes they don't service what they sell either but I suspect the local Husq dealer would likely sell them for the same price.

Anywho, I'd never done a comparison before so I just thought I'd share my findings with you fine folks. As they say your milage may vary. Cheers.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

You also have to think about reselling, repairing, ...


With electric snow blowers, you generally have less wheel traction, because they are more light weight.
Performance doesn't seem like an issue with electric snow blower anymore, but you could still burn out an electric motor if they get too hot, where that is not going to be a problem with gasoline engines.
Who are going to fix your snow blower? You?
Electric snow blowers worth little to nothing when you sell them. Their batteries costs as much as the machines/whole units themselves. Note that, it costs more and pollute more to produce those batteries, so not green either.

It requires yearly maintenance and check up to make a snow blower reliable. While, electric snow blowers don't have the same maintenance, they still have other maintenances.

Now, electric snow blowers could still be right for you. I'm just helping you to understand the advantages/disadvantages. Because many people only see it one way.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

I have the single stage Ego snow blower and although it is surprisingly powerful for a battery operated machine, it does not have the required torque to handle the wet, heavy and compacted snow that the plows dump at the end of my driveway. I bought a Honda HSS928CTD and it goes through the plough dumped snow like a hot knife through butter. I still use the Ego for when it snows less than 8 inches, but I need the Honda for the plow dumped snow.



flyinbriyin said:


> I currently have a gas powered 2 stage. I was just thinking of selling it and going with an EGO....mower as well. I really like the idea of no maintenance machines. I live in SLC, UT and each year's snowfall is quite different. The last couple of years have been quite weak. I may be pretty short-sighted in my thinking, planning on that being the norm...but there are years where I've had more than 26" within 48 hours and even my gas powered blower struggled here and there.
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate your tips.


, heavy


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

dman2 said:


> you could still burn out an electric motor if they get too hot, where that is not going to be a problem with gasoline engines.


i don't know specifically on the Ego but for other cordless sb...
The e-motors don't burn out, they have a safety feature , when it senses too large a load, It stops, then you have to restart the trigger, or there may have to be a cooling period, or you'd have to clear out or lessen the load before continuing. Most of time you can resart the trigger and it will clear on it own. It will let you know within a few feet that A) your attempting to clear the "wrong" type of snow from the path or B) the "right" type of snow is too deep for the design limitations, or C) a combination of both. This all makes for an unpleasant snow removal experience compared to a gas unit that can power through overload conditions temporarily, or you can temporarily pull back and reattempt without missing a beat. Not so easy with electric because there is usually a re-engage sequence, and you may have raised the temp on your batteries to an extent that the circutry will prevent you from continuation temporarily.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

After reading the last several posts...its gas for the win by a large margin 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Shovel said:


> After reading the last several posts...its gas for the win by a large margin
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


Right now it's a win , but after having used one, I know one could be built with enough capacity and ergonomic simplicity to make it work, and what I mean by work(they all technically "work" already) is work the way you want it to. The problem is it would cost so much that you'd be at the top of premium blower range for what is essentially a basic entry level blower, and no manu is going to go there. (I'm referring to 2 stage models)


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Right now it's a win , but after having used one, I know one could be built with enough capacity and ergonomic simplicity to make it work, and what I mean by work(they all technically "work" already) is work the way you want it to. The problem is it would cost so much that you'd be at the top of premium blower range for what is essentially a basic entry level blower, and no manu is going to go there. (I'm referring to 2 stage models)


While battery technology never seems to improve at anywhere near the rate that has been promised for decades now, it is nonetheless still making slow and steady progress. It will get there, but I wouldn't wait around for it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

With features like these in a mower, it's only a matter of time for a snowblower to appear...

*OUR FLAGSHIP RIDING ZTR WITH MAXIMUM MOWING WIDTH*
EVO is the flagship mower in the Evolution Commercial ZTR Series. With up to 8 hours of continuous mowing time, an expansive 74″ deck, speeds up to 13 mph, 20-degree slope capability, and horsepower comparable to a 37-horsepower diesel mower, the EVO is sure to please any large area mowing operator.
*• Evolution Series ZTR Riding Mower
• 74″ Cutting Width
• Battery Options: 14.5 kWh, 22 kWh, 35 kWh
• 37 HP equivalent
• Up to 8 hours per charge
• Speeds up to 13 mph*​


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I imagine most of us recall when cordless screwdrivers and drills first came to market...Look at them now.


HillnGullyRider said:


> Right now it's a win


Yep, I agree (2 stage wise), give it time.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tabora said:


> With features like these in a mower, it's only a matter of time for a snowblower to appear...
> 
> *OUR FLAGSHIP RIDING ZTR WITH MAXIMUM MOWING WIDTH*
> EVO is the flagship mower in the Evolution Commercial ZTR Series. With up to 8 hours of continuous mowing time, an expansive 74″ deck, speeds up to 13 mph, 20-degree slope capability, and horsepower comparable to a 37-horsepower diesel mower, the EVO is sure to please any large area mowing operator.
> *• Evolution Series ZTR Riding Mower*​*• 74″ Cutting Width*​*• Battery Options: 14.5 kWh, 22 kWh, 35 kWh*​*• 37 HP equivalent*​*• Up to 8 hours per charge*​*• Speeds up to 13 mph*​


75k on sale


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

1132le said:


> 75k on sale


$43K from what I can find. Or about 5 times more than a Toro ZTR 60".


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

bisonp said:


> $43K from what I can find. Or about 5 times more than a Toro ZTR 60".


i was making fun of how stoopid the price was going to be 43k 75k all the same stoopid
25k for new batteries meanwhile the cheap used gas job last 40 yrs


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I’ve spoken to sales at Russo power which sells the mean green about sales. Mostly government municipal sales 
Or my version not for profit
Don’t see these machines in a commercial landscapers fleet till pricing comes way down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

1132le said:


> 75k on sale


A lawn contractor had the stander version and said it cost 25K, and 2/3 of that is battery cost. 
There was a review said it doesn't provide the lift needed to stand the blades of grass up. So it ends up looking matted...That may be a design issue and not lack of power though.

Like I say humans, can make anything right now, but will it be affordable while doing the job?... Battery lifespan is key in the affordability equation. 

A key they are trying to hide.
Another issue is the way Lithium ion discharges/delivers it's Btu's, They deliver full power for only a brief period and drop to a plateau power, which they can hold for a long time until you get to the last 1/3rd of the charge then they drop again. So maximum power output specs they like to tout are a bit deceiving. Liquid fuels on the other hand, deliver the same BTU from warmup to the last drop. The power delivery doesn't fluctuate much unless there are engine problems like overheat, lack of lubrication etc.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> They deliver full power for only a brief period and drop to a plateau power


Actually, this is the discharge curve for a 3.7V lithium-ion cell. It maintains the spec'd Full Power (or more early on) until about 10% SOC.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Actually, this is the discharge curve for a 3.7V lithium-ion cell. It maintains the spec'd Full Power (or more early on) until about 10% SOC.


OK what you call "spec'd" power , I call plateau power. So for instance on my snow joe 40v system, 100% charge power is in actuallity closer to 42 volts, then it plateaus at about 38v rapidly, and when it gets to about 36v you need to change or recharge, When running the leaf blower (constant discharge/high demand application) this can take place in less than 10 minutes (4AH). Due to this, they include a thumbwheel so you can throttle back the output and attempt to reach an advertised 30 minute run time (which I never have because low setting is useless unless to want to pick up individual leaves off of dry pavement with the vac bag).

As the battery ages, you lose capacitance, I have one early battery that's about 5 years on, It only full charges out at just over 38v, so it acts more like a 2AH battery.


----------



## Gray (Sep 19, 2021)

Just my take: A chain saw or lawnmower or string trimmer that has a battery that won't quite do the job or breaks down in the summer won't be a huge problem. A broken or weak snowblower when you have two feet of snow in your driveway is a different issue. I would buy the biggest Honda you can afford. Airens and Toro also make good two stage machines. You should also consider buying your machine from a shop that will give you service and repairs.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Good info here folks.

I might need to replace my 2-cycle, single stage that I use for my deck. If I do, I am on the fence as to what to get.
It is about 800 SF and I can get accumulation dumps of 12" or better a few times a year. The one I have now (the one in need of repair) really does a great job when it runs. It has been flawless over the past 20 years with no maintenance. It might need a new carb, but I digress.

I am folling this thread in understanding if an electric battery single stage will suit my needs as described. Comments or opinions welcome.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> So for instance on my snow joe 40v system, 100% charge power is in actuallity closer to 42 volts, then it plateaus at about 38v rapidly, and when it gets to about 36v you need to change or recharge


Here are some actual vs "named" max battery system voltages:


Named Max VoltageActual Voltage82728072605456504843403624222018


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

d3500ram said:


> Good info here folks.
> 
> I might need to replace my 2-cycle, single stage that I use for my deck. If I do, I am on the fence as to what to get.
> It is about 800 SF and I can get accumulation dumps of 12" or better a few times a year. The one I have now (the one in need of repair) really does a great job when it runs. It has been flawless over the past 20 years with no maintenance. It might need a new carb, but I digress.
> ...


The issue of concern here is the two stagers, the single stage cordless are pretty well sorted as long as you keep within intended capacity. No it will not do real well in 12". You'd want to hit that deck at about 6" then do it again after the next 6" drops. That doesn't mean it won't clear 12" in a pinch. It's just less tolerant of overcapacity situations than a gas unit. That may cause some frustration for people that are used to gas performance.
Depending on the layout and power availability, the best budget minded solution may be corded electric for you, I have a hybrid that has both AC and DC motors on a single unit, the cord provides better performance during the few times I've used that option. 
They do make some very powerful 80-125v cordless single stage now that are probably equal or greater than a 15 amp corded unit. Hope that helps.


----------



## BrkMstr (Jan 9, 2019)

flyinbriyin said:


> I've been really interested in battery powered tools for years now. I've watched several videos on these newer battery powered snowblowers. I'm interested in the EGO Power+ 56V single stage or 2 stage.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these? I'm wondering if they are worth the $.


I bought the 56V, moved from a larger home, had a Kioti CK3510se with a 66" front mount so had no issues with snow, have owned several Ariens, all worked flawlessly, we all age, we downsized, I wanted something with minimum maintenance to do a short driveway and walkway - this is it's first season, I got the EGO, mainly because I've been so impressed with my EGO lawn mower, it did the small sections that the tractor rear mount did not do. As far as performance, after several uses I'd most likely have bought another Ariens; our second storm was heavy wet, used the Turbo mode, it cleared it easily however it used up it's batteries prior to finishing the job, back in for charging than had to go back / suit up and finish, regular snow no issues have had several three to seven inch storms no problem, does the end of the drive without issue no matter how much the plows leave, this weeks storm had a unique issue, within a few minutes I could not turn the chute, brought it back inside let it sit, chute stared working (heated garage) - obviously the cables froze, I deal with it, again not a bad unit, but my drive is only around forty feet the walkway around twenty-five feet all smooth hard top - it has it's positives but for me I'd stick with Ariens - to be fair; this is the first season, I've only use it several times maybe I'll be a little more positive by the end of the season - we're facing a northeaster in two days so we'll see... We live in Maine so we get a little snow.....


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

My father has an 80v Snow Joe and has had to replace one battery and the chute control switch. Those parts were easy to source and reasonably priced but I have heard some horror stories about parts availability from them and I don't feel they will hold up to the wet conditions very well. IMO gas is by far superior even with some maintenance but I would be fine with a battery powered touch up machine for decks and walkways. I also find them way too expensive for what they are at this time.

I think I will try a battery powered lawnmower before a snowblower.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

BrkMstr said:


> I bought the 56V,


 Just to be clear, you're talking about the EGO 2 stage?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

nbwinter said:


> My father has an 80v Snow Joe and has had to replace one battery and the chute control switch. Those parts were easy to source and reasonably priced but I have heard some horror stories about parts availability from them and I don't feel they will hold up to the wet conditions very well. IMO gas is by far superior even with some maintenance but I would be fine with a battery powered touch up machine for decks and walkways. I also find them way too expensive for what they are at this time.
> 
> I think I will try a battery powered lawnmower before a snowblower.


Does your pops have the single stage, or 2 stage 80v? It's important to clarify because they are entirely different machines.


----------



## hawk196 (Jan 27, 2021)

my question is....Why?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> the best budget minded solution may be corded electric for you


Just be sure to get one that has a brushless motor; the early SnowJoes with the brushes had them fail and there are no replacement parts available...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BrkMstr said:


> it used up it's batteries prior to finishing the job


I have an 80V Greenworks single stage; it only uses a single battery that lasts 40 minutes and recharges in 30. I have 2 batteries so it's continuous operation for me...


----------



## BrkMstr (Jan 9, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Just to be clear, you're talking about the EGO 2 stage?


Yes EGO 2 Stage - Largest unit they make...


----------



## BrkMstr (Jan 9, 2019)

tabora said:


> I have an 80V Greenworks single stage; it only uses a single battery that lasts 40 minutes and recharges in 30. I have 2 batteries so it's continuous operation for me...


Yes the machine requires two batteries, will do the job easily (well over an hour run time) unless you go into the turbo mode, you will cut the time down by at minimum ⅓ - to be fair when I used the turbo the stuff that it was moving was like wet cement - and the my other machines would have all worked hard to clear it, but it would not have required me stopping for a couple of hours to re-charge - the machine obviously can fill a need, and its my first season with it, but as I said if I had to do it over again I'd feel more comfortable going orange....


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

BullFrog said:


> I'm not bashing the EGO brand as it has some interesting features like the forward headlight placement which is where I think they should all be placed. (Other manufacturers take note.) Looking at testimonials written here the EGO brand is one I would consider if I was in the market for another SB so I'll use it for comparison
> 
> That said, I'm looking at lowe's.ca website where the only EGO branded two stage retails for $1799.00. A single EGO 7.5AH battery retails $479.00 each. To keep me going non-stop I'll need at least one other battery set so now I'm looking at $2757 total before taxes. To compare with another reputable brand I own and like I can get a Honda two stage track drive from a servicing dealer for almost the same price @ $2749 excluding current the $200 rebate.
> 
> ...


FYI: Don't know if this helps but here in the US the Ego 2 stage kit with two 7.5Ah batteries and dual chargers are selling for $1299 US.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

dman2 said:


> You also have to think about reselling, repairing, ...
> 
> 
> With electric snow blowers, you generally have less wheel traction, because they are more light weight.
> ...


The point about selling the blower is a good one assuming you are in the Ego system and need to keep the batteries. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

ralphfr said:


> FYI: Don't know if this helps but here in the US the Ego 2 stage kit with two 7.5Ah batteries and dual chargers are selling for $1299 US.


That doesn't help me up in Canada but no doubt you're correct about the price differences. 

BTW, I see you just joined so welcome to SBF. 👍


----------



## Smsimpson (Feb 22, 2021)

Does anyone here have three or more years of experience with a battery powered unit? I ask because my experience with battery powered equipment is the batteries only last 3-4 years. Granted I’m talking about the (probably low end) Craftsman C3 19 volt system. I have a string trimmer and blower that use C3. At first they last 40 minutes. A couple years later, maybe 20 minutes, And then get to where they don’t charge, and I have had to by replacements twice. When I wanted to get a small chainsaw for yard maintenance, I eschewed a battery unit for a plug in model. I’d rather deal with 150 feet of cord than have to buy batteries every few years. A 2 cycle gasoline unit makes no sense to me, since I only use it a few times per year. Anyway, how many of you have had battery degradation over time? How bad is it?


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

BullFrog said:


> That doesn't help me up in Canada but no doubt you're correct about the price differences.
> 
> BTW, I see you just joined so welcome to SBF. 👍


 Thanks BullFrog. I was shocked to find it in stock in the first place. But really amazed that the store I bought from did not gouge on the price like Amazon and eBay vendors. Grabbed it and ran. Who knows where the supply chain will be next fall!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Smsimpson said:


> Does anyone here have three or more years of experience with a battery powered unit? I ask because my experience with battery powered equipment is the batteries only last 3-4 years.


My two 80V Greenworks 2Ah batteries are from 07/25/2017 & 10/31/2017 and still give 40-45 minutes of use per 30 minute charge.








My 80 Volt Stable - Quite Happy All Around


This all started off with me buying a used Greenworks Pro single stage snowblower to replace a failed SnowJoe corded unit. It came with one 2Ah battery and a rapid-charger and worked very well, but I added a second used 2Ah battery (and now a 3rd new one) to extend the operating window. The...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

groomerz said:


> I think there will be Maint
> 
> Just different.
> 
> ...


The 2 stage Ego has no belts. In theory it should be "maintenance free" except for the tires, lubrication of the cables, chute mechanism and auger shaft. I believe the SS has one belt.


----------



## JGF (11 mo ago)

tabora said:


> My nickel's worth (inflation):
> 
> SnowJoe - run, do not walk, away. Too many horror stories and no parts available.
> Greenworks - I have had all good experiences so far. Follow the link below.
> ...


I agree with you on the Snow Joe! I have an 80V 2 stage Snow Joe. Stripped the composite auger drive pulley where it attached to the auger shaft. Turns out the don't offer a replacement! That's pretty **** poor service! It worked great when it worked.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I remember buying a DeWalt battery powered drill for casual home use at the turn of the century, I think was 12 or 18 volt. A decade later the battery needed replaced but DeWalt changed to a 20V battery platform. Point being is as batteries improve the manufactures will evolve the battery platforms, rendering old equipment obsolete. Likewise, plenty on this forum will tell you the 30 year old gas blower is just as capable as today’s blowers… so I had no issue spending a lot on my lifetime Honda investment. But, for me, it is clear there is no battery powered blower today that is a lifetime investment, even though pricing of these battery blowers is as much as any top of the line gas blower. Where is the sustainability in that?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tseg said:


> I remember buying a DeWalt battery powered drill for casual home use at the turn of the century, I think was 12 or 18 volt. A decade later the battery needed replaced but DeWalt changed to a 20V battery platform. Point being is as batteries improve the manufactures will evolve the battery platforms, rendering old equipment obsolete.


Not so for your Dewalt... I upgraded all my 18V Dewalt tools to 20V Max Lithium Ion with simple battery adapters:


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

tabora said:


> Not so for your Dewalt... I upgraded all my 18V Dewalt tools to 20V Max Lithium Ion with simple battery adapters:


Dang, now you tell me.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Not so for your Dewalt... I upgraded all my 18V Dewalt tools to 20V Max Lithium Ion with simple battery adapters:


You beat me to it 👍


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

For those using electric single stage blowers, how do they perform on non asphalt surfaces? We have no asphalt.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Lunta said:


> For those using electric single stage blowers, how do they perform on non asphalt surfaces? We have no asphalt.


I've used mine on wood decking, granite block, asphalt and fine gravel. Works best on the first three.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

tabora said:


> I've used mine on wood decking, granite block, asphalt and fine gravel. Works best on the first three.


With the 4th, is the problem that fine gravel can get sucked in to the blower or is it because the surface isn’t as flat and level as the other three.

All areas I want to blow have a base ice layer which stays there for the whole season (so contains only the occasional small stone). But this layer has humps, bumps and sometimes froze heave. I just wonder if a single stage could ride over that.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Lunta said:


> With the 4th, is the problem that fine gravel can get sucked in to the blower or is it because the surface isn’t as flat and level as the other three.
> 
> All areas I want to blow have a base ice layer which stays there for the whole season (so contains only the occasional small stone). But this layer has humps, bumps and sometimes froze heave. I just wonder if a single stage could ride over that.


Yes, it tends to throw a lot of pebbles, and it also catches on the surface a lot, at least until the base layer of snow gets frozen down after running the Honda over it. With a good base layer, you'd probably be OK.


----------

